# Starting Problem



## RichardSalazar1987 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a 1993 altima standard fuel injected with a 2.4L. Lately its been having a lot of trouble starting. Once I give it a shot of ether it starts right up and runs amazingly but its just having so much trouble starting . . . Does anyone have any ideas as to what it could be . . . Let me know please


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

post in the correct section. i'll bet you get your answer there.


----------

